# Fast weight increase + tattoo



## Tosh (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi guys
new on this forum, but seems that is exactly what i need. 
i am 28, training for 7 months, but seriously plan to increase my weight with +-10kg in next 3-4 months with steroids. 
have programmed a big tattoo on my chest and the left hand this month.
will it change its shape if i will be bigger and bigger later on? or maybe i should make it after i will be at the final point with my weight??


----------



## brazey (Jul 28, 2016)

Welcome....


----------

